# Anyone know the correct tire size for Briggs smith motorwheel? motor wheel



## bike (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ALTWORD (Oct 31, 2012)

*Tire size for smith/briggs*

The rims are 20 inch clincher style.  Coker tire sells what you need http://www.cokertire.com/motorcycle/26x3-cl-coker-classic-cycle-button-tread-all-white.html


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2021)

Does anyone know where to find these tires?


----------



## firefite (Nov 5, 2022)

Robertriley said:


> Does anyone know where to find these tires?



I bought mine from https://aliexpress.com


----------



## firefite (Jan 2, 2023)

firefite said:


> I bought mine from https://aliexpress.com



Me too.


----------

